# Kindle Email Address



## Myrindyl (Jun 19, 2011)

I updated my kindle email on my Manage Your Kindle page several hours ago, but it hasn't updated in my Kindle settings directory even though I've done several 'synch & check for new' and a couple of device restarts.

Has anyone else had experience with changing their Kindle email address? Was there a delay in the address updating in your Kindle settings? If so, how long was the delay and did you have to do anything with the Kindle to get it to pick up the change?


Any advice or information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I changed the default email address for my K3 pretty much when I first got it last August and to be honest it never occurred to me to check if it changed on my Kindle's settings page. So I just checked and it is the same as what's on my manage your kindle page, so it must have updated at some point, but I have no idea when or how long it took. I also checked my DXG one, which I also changed, and that matches too.

Try sending something to the new address (use the free version) and see if your Kindle receives it. If it does, I wouldn't worry about it. If not, a call to Kindle CS might be the way to go.


----------



## Myrindyl (Jun 19, 2011)

No, it doesn't seem to be working. It worked once - sort of; I got the message about delivery failing because the send address wasn't on my approved list, and that message was delivered to both the Kindle and the registered email. I promptly added [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected] just to be on the safe side, then resent the message. I still haven't received anything on the Kindle or in the registered email.

I'm attempting to set up filtered email forwarding from my registered gmail acct to the Kindle address so that I can have some free eZines that I subscribe to (not available through Amazon) sent to my Kindle. Is this even possible? If not, is there a method other than the usb cable to have things like eZines and blogs that aren't offered directly by Amazon delivered to my Kindle? I know about the Calibre option, but I was really hoping I'd be able to just have the eZine deliveries auto-forwarded to the Kindle from the subscribed email account ('auto' being the operative desire here).

Any advice or information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I think it would depend on whether the e-Zine was in a compatible format or not and whether it was being forwarded as an attachment, rather than just as the body of an email.

Also I was confused by the email addresses you quoted - are those your own actual google/gmail addresses? You need to authorise your own email áddress which receives the e-Zine and then forwards it your Kindle.

For a list of compatible formats and a link to instructions for correctly setting up your email address, see this post:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73465.msg1181592.html#msg1181592


----------



## Myrindyl (Jun 19, 2011)

You have to confirm a specific email address before Gmail will forward to it. The addresses I listed are the ones gmail uses to send those authorization requests.

I've authorized my gmail address with the Kindle, now I need to authorize the Kindle email address with gmail.


Checking the link you kindly posted


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

What do you mean by "authorize the Kindle email address with gmail"? I use a gmail address to forward files to my Kindle and I don't recall having to do anything other than list it on my Manage Your Kindle page.


----------



## Myrindyl (Jun 19, 2011)

I think we're talking about two different forwarding methods.

What you're talking about sounds like receiving an email and manually choosing to forward it to the Kindle.

What I'm talking about is setting up a filter in Gmail so that "any message with [xyz] in the subject line" gets automatically forwarded to [me]@free.kindle.com. To do this auto-forwarding, the Kindle address has to be verified. It's the verification that's giving me trouble.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I think I see the problem (but not the solution!). If you set up forwarding from Gmail, the first thing Gmail does is to send a confirmation email as an anti-spam measure - see http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=10957...


> Forwarding mail to another email account automatically
> ....
> Enter the email address to which you'd like your messages forwarded.
> For your security, we'll send a verification to that email address.
> ...


...and it's these confirmation emails that Myrindyl is trying to get to deliver.

There are a couple of work-rounds I can think of:

Firstly, when I send a document to my Kindle email address I also receive an email at my Amazon registered email address (ie the one I sign onto Amazon with) to say that it's been sent there. Do you get this confirmation for these emails?

Secondly, for the noreply email addresses, just to check, are you sure the email is from google.com not googlemail.com?

Can you get the e-zine sent directly to your kindle address - if it's free, can you register a second time?

Finally, the other solution is to use an intermediate email address - find another free email provider who doesn't sent the confirmation email stuff, and set up two auto-forwards, one from gmail to the other email address and one from that to the Kindle.


----------



## Myrindyl (Jun 19, 2011)

Morf said:


> There are a couple of work-rounds I can think of:
> 
> Firstly, when I send a document to my Kindle email address I also receive an email at my Amazon registered email address (ie the one I sign onto Amazon with) to say that it's been sent there. Do you get this confirmation for these emails?


No, I'm not receiving these



> Secondly, for the noreply email addresses, just to check, are you sure the email is from google.com not googlemail.com?


The original 'unapproved sender rejection' response I got from Amazon when I tried to set this up before adding google to my approved senders said that the unapproved email had been sent from [email protected] I added every variant of this address that I could think of to my approved sender list, then tried the confirmation process again (and again) with no success



> Can you get the e-zine sent directly to your kindle address - if it's free, can you register a second time?


Sadly, the ezine I'm most eager to get on the Kindle sends an anti-spam confirmation email of its own



> Finally, the other solution is to use an intermediate email address - find another free email provider who doesn't sent the confirmation email stuff, and set up two auto-forwards, one from gmail to the other email address and one from that to the Kindle.


I may try this if I can find another free provider that allows free auto-forwards. As far as I know both hotmail and yahoo required an acct subscription in order to get this service.

Thanks for all the suggestions  if the alternate email idea doesn't work, I may just give up on this dream for now.


----------



## Myrindyl (Jun 19, 2011)

I just submitted a suggestion to Google that they not require confirmation for auto-forwarding to Kindle addresses  

Wish me luck!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ah, now I understand the problem - it's a tricky one.    I'm not sure there are any free providers who will auto-forward without confirming the address. I think it has something to do with anti spamming laws. I think Google might be wary of allowing auto-forwarding to Kindle addresses for the same reason - but I suppose it doesn't hurt to ask! Good Luck!


----------

